

The Stuxnet Worm? More Than 30 People Built It - HistoryInAction
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2010/11/the-stuxnet-worm-more-than-30-people-built-it/66156

======
iuguy
There's not a lot of info in here, but it'd be interesting to see how Symantec
came at this number of people.

